# Daily Food Journal



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if we could make a sticky. Every day we can write here what we ate. That way we can be held accountable for what we are eating. If we aren't losing we can help each other what we are eating that is keeping us from losing. Would you all like to do something like this?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Have you ever checked into fitday.com? You can enter everything you eat and it will break it down into carbs, fats and proteins for you. It has a graph so you can see very quickly if you are over-doing it on carbs or fats.

You can also enter all of your exercise and it will let you know how many calories you are burning...also how many you burn just living (based on the stats you put in).

I think it's a great tool for monitoring yourself.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a spiral notebook that I keep a food journal in and also any ideas and thoughts I have for inspiration etc. and ideas for healthy lunches and dinners when I'm in a hurry...I track my weight and how I feel...It's for my eyes only so I feel very free to write anything I need to.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I use the body clutter investigator worksheets from flylady. There are circles to fill in as you drink your water, get your servings of dairy, fruits and veg, and exercise. There's a place to fill in what you eat for your 3 meals and 3 snacks. It makes it easy for me to keep track of everything I eat, and the calorie and fiber grams. I use the Dr Phil book with all the nutrition info on the foods to find the grams fo fiber and the calorie counts. I'd rather not write down everything I eat for the world to see, TMI for me, but I do like to keep track of it privately.


----------

